# Obama cries at last campaign stop



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters

Obama knows he's going to lose.


----------



## tjvh (Nov 6, 2012)

He's not crying for anyone but himself... It's what narcissists do.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 6, 2012)

tjvh said:


> He's not crying for anyone but himself... It's what narcissists do.



Yep.. You're right. He feels sorry for himself and for having to let go of all of the FREE PERKS and hand outs he and Michelle GLUTTONLY took advantage of.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 6, 2012)

Good...the rest of us have been crying since January 20, 2009.....Squeeze a tear bitch.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 6, 2012)

Wait until tomorrow night!   His head is going to explode.


----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL lots of wishful thinking ITT.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 6, 2012)

The Irish Ram said:


> Wait until tomorrow night!   His head is going to explode.



LOL!! Oh I know.. The groundswell of Conservative voters is going to blow the minds of many people tonight..  Chrissyboy Matthews is probably going to shit his diaper LIVE on television.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh do shut up twat.


----------



## Cowman (Nov 6, 2012)

The Irish Ram said:


> Wait until tomorrow night!   His head is going to explode.



Is that your way of saying Joe Biden is going to be President?

Do you have a man operating?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

A call for change. 

Four years after a call for change

I'm behind square one, not behind Obama. 

Slap the Chicago bitch back to the 'burbs were he belongs.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2012)

Hillary Chicago burb bitch

Obama Chicago burb bitch. 

The burb absurb.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> 
> Obama knows he's going to lose.



Another shot:


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSKVEkMiTMI]Futurama: Zoidberg Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)

Is shedding a tear the same as crying?


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until tomorrow night!   His head is going to explode.
> ...



The demographics race were losing badly. Were not generating enough angry white guys to stay in business for the long term.   -  Republican Senator Lindsey Graham


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Is shedding a tear the same as crying?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7OHG7tHrNM]The Crying Indian - full commercial - Keep America Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

Barack wept


----------



## editec (Nov 6, 2012)

What a relief it must be for both O and R to see this campaign coming to an end.


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Barack wept



That's blasphemy son. But then again...it was conservatives that anointed him "Messiah"....So you've been blaspheming all along.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Barack wept
> ...



guess I'll go to hell with all the other white people 

PS

 Ben Rapistburger will be holding the door


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You seem to know so little about Christ. BTW....Why the race bullshit? Oh
...that's right....you are one of those that believe that the only reason people vote for Obama is that he's black.

Ben Roethlisberger? Really? Well.....you KNOW as much as I do....But trust me, both Ben and God know what happened....and if there is something that Ben has to answer for.....he will.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Oh do shut up twat.



Really? I was told Dems were respectful, especially towards females...


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...





Your president hates white people and that is fine with you.


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Obama cries at last campaign stop



Robotney leaked oil. Whatchagonnado?


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. Congrats


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope to see him balling his eyes out at the end of today..

The free ride will BE OVER and we will be spared this hateful man


----------



## ba1614 (Nov 6, 2012)

He's only crying because his name will forever be debated as the worst President America has had, right next to Carters.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 6, 2012)

.

_Obama's voice broke and he wiped away tears from his eyes as he reflected on those who had helped his campaign.
_
Oh.

I guess I was assuming he had shed a tear when talking about the greatness and/or potential of America.  

My bad.

.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

JosefK said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



really?

because I pay attention?


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> He's only crying because his name will forever be debated as the worst President America has had, right next to Carters.



I'm old enough to remember LBJ

what a train wreck that was..............


----------



## squinch (Nov 6, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> I hope to see him balling



C'mon, this isn't a porn site.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

CaféAuLait;6287568 said:
			
		

> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> ...



Reminds me of ....
more time and one could have made this into a good parody 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2eMHqS7lTU]Evita- Don&#39;t Cry For me Argentina - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pinocchio (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> 
> Obama knows he's going to lose.



Is there something wrong with a president and commander in chief that is human and compassionate?

Don't you and other Reps have those qualities too?


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Barack wept
> ...


----------



## konradv (Nov 6, 2012)

R.D. said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Well statist and Papa Obama supporter is enough


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

R.D. said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> 
> Obama knows he's going to lose.



I was crying too. They both arrived on seperate airplanes just minutes apart. I cried like a baby. Think of how much that wasted taxpayer money would have helped the victims of Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh cry me a fucking river ya little purple lipped, dog eared commie fuck... start packing.


----------



## SniperFire (Nov 6, 2012)

Karma is a bitch, mofo.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Is shedding a tear the same as crying?



Yes, wonky wonk, I think it is.


----------



## R.D. (Nov 6, 2012)

konradv said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Karma is a bitch, mofo.



It sure is....


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> 
> Obama knows he's going to lose.



A call for change?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 6, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Is there another reason?


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama crying at his last campaign stop (win or lose)  Republicans crying this evening.


seems about right.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Where are all the libtards to say what a wuss Obama is for crying, like they did for Boehner???

Bunch of hypocritical douches.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Is shedding a tear the same as crying?
> ...



Birthers would say this is an appropriate video... He wasn't really a Native American


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Obama crying at his last campaign stop (win or lose)  Republicans crying this evening.
> 
> 
> seems about right.



Yes indeed

the "tears of joy" may be hard to hold back


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Barack wept
> ...



Really? Conservatives prayed to Obama? Conservatives sang sons about how Obama would save the world? Conservatives said Obama would pay their mortgage?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2012)

Where did all those adoring crowds go?   Why is this auditorium half empty?  By now, there shouldn't even be a need for an election.  obama should stay because no one would dare to run against him.  Why isn't he loved the way he loves himself?


----------



## Liberal (Nov 6, 2012)

Ha!

The Cons are high as a kite on lies.

Romney now has an 8.4% chance of winning.

I can not wait to see the tears coming off the Neocon faces as they begin to blame the loss on Christie or someone else.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Oh do shut up twat.
> ...



They are respectful to Democratic females, because they are the only ones that realize all women care about this election is free birth control.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 6, 2012)

Neotrotsky said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Obama crying at his last campaign stop (win or lose)  Republicans crying this evening.
> ...



If you settle down, and listen hard... you can hear the world laughing at you.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> ...



Was that your reaction when Boehner cried?


----------



## Jackson (Nov 6, 2012)

Did Obama shed a tear as he said "Stand down" for help for those in Benghazi leading to the deaths of four men?  He cries for himself not what he has done to others and this country.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey CHRIS, how does it feel to know your guy is a PUSSY??


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 6, 2012)

Romney 2012: Change, only this time for the better


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2012)

obama cried because he is deeply disappointed in the country.   We never quite lived up to his greatness.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, the president of charming and highly noxious rhetoric called for another round of "hope", hoping Iowa will vote for his version of "change".

I'm really shocked, i tell you. It is so unpredictable.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

editec said:


> What a relief it must be for both O and R to see this campaign coming to an end.



i think most people feel that way too......the dam phone calls .....10 sets of bullshit a day in the mailbox.....tv commercials....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Oh do shut up twat.
> ...



you have been lied too.....


----------



## copsnrobbers (Nov 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> obama cried because he is deeply disappointed in the country.   We never quite lived up to his greatness.



Oh, that's funny... 

I'm not convinced he's all he's been called but I will say. He's just a man who got lucky and fell short of his dream. *Fundamentally changing a Nation.*

This is the one reason I was never in his corner. I like my country.. so do millions of Hispanics, Chinese, and others who risk there life's to get here.

If we can keep our Politicians and the US Supreme Court in check we'll always be great as a nation.

The media? Disgustingly bad liers. We'll have to boycott the advertisers. That will force them to tell the truth and not cover up for there pick.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> He's only crying because his name will forever be debated as the worst President America has had, right next to Carters.



i think Bush might be fighting for that title too Ba.....


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Barry Soetoro just iced the cake... now it's not only evident that he's a fucking narcissistic commie, but it's also evident that he's a fucking sniveling little PUSSY.

His failure is complete. He is a total fuck up from A to Z.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

Pinocchio said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> ...



when a politician running for office cries.....im looking for the Crocodile....


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > He's only crying because his name will forever be debated as the worst President America has had, right next to Carters.
> ...



Then try not to think... you're wasting your energy.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## chesswarsnow (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. He had better get used to crying like a little fucking baby cries.
2. Because everything he has worked for the last four years to fuck up America is about to be uprooted and changed back to what it was before he got his fucking hands on it.
3.. WHAAAHHHHH,................baby killer.
4. The babies mock you.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

TNHarley said:


> Hey CHRIS, how does it feel to know your guy is a PUSSY??



Chris is himself a pussy.....what do you think he is going to say?....


----------



## Liberal (Nov 6, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Did Obama shed a tear as he said "Stand down" for help for those in Benghazi leading to the deaths of four men?  He cries for himself not what he has done to others and this country.



You are an idiot ideolog.

You got any proof yet that Obama issued that stand down? Or are you just gonna keep on going around squatting out that turd of lie?


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sallow said:


>



*Fixed it for ya swallow...*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

007 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ba1614 said:
> ...



sure PR.....whatever you say......


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Who's PR?

You begged the comment man... because there is no other president even NEAR the caliber of FUCK UP judging by how much DAMAGE they've done to this country compared to the little purple lipped commie and the peanut farmer, period.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama shed a tear as he said "Stand down" for help for those in Benghazi leading to the deaths of four men?  He cries for himself not what he has done to others and this country.
> ...



How about we have an investigation and put whoever gave the order in prison?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Si modo (Nov 6, 2012)

GWB cried when 9/11 happened and this guy cries because he sooooo wants to win?


As if I didn't already know he is a pussy.....


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2012)

007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So many damned conservative faggots wanting to swallow Sallow's load.

No many damned times I have to say no.

Sorry faggot.

But no.

Try DJ High Tek!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ektsOP8yOQM&feature=related]Die Antwoord- Fok julle naaiers (official video) - YouTube[/ame]

He'll Fok you in da ass..faggot.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 6, 2012)

Bohner cries when his car gets washed


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> GWB cried when 9/11 happened and this guy cries because he sooooo wants to win?
> 
> 
> As if I didn't already know he is a pussy.....



Ah yes..but GWB's tears were tears of joy.

He could finally get the war that daddy didn't fight.

Never let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Bohner cries when his car gets washed



Lair. That is why your party is dying.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

No doubt All Americans should be crying


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 6, 2012)

link?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2012)

Today obama is going to play basketball.   Romney is still making campaign stops.

Staten Island and New Jersey are still underwater.   There is a major winter storm coming.

One would think that since obama is still technically president he would start acting like one.  Instead obama is acting like he is already retired.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2012)

Neotrotsky said:


> No doubt All Americans should be crying



I'll see your graphic and raise ya..


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> link?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Today obama is going to play basketball.   Romney is still making campaign stops.
> 
> *Staten Island and New Jersey are still underwater.  * There is a major winter storm coming.
> 
> One would think that since obama is still technically president he would start acting like one.  Instead obama is acting like he is already retired.



No they aren't.

Just drove passed Staten Island on the way to work in New Jersey from New York.

And I didn't need a boat.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt All Americans should be crying
> ...


 
Sure this is easy


----------



## Nova78 (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama cries at last campaign stop 

He is a phoney fuckstick, now blow away Obama like a fart in the wind, .


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 6, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Barack wept
> ...



No shit. I have never heard Liberals call Obama the Messiah.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 6, 2012)

why dont you ever give Bohner shit for crying all the time?


----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why dont you ever give Bohner shit for crying all the time?



Because he's a conservative and a true American duh.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

JFK_USA said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Did conservatives ever pray to Obama? Did conservatives ever have their children sing about how Obama was going to save the world?


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why dont you ever give Bohner shit for crying all the time?



More to the point, why DID you give Boehner shit for crying, and give Obama a pass?

Hypocritical LAIR. That is why your party is dying.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 6, 2012)

CaféAuLait;6287568 said:
			
		

> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional Obama ends campaign in Iowa with call for change | Reuters
> ...



Pretty sad. He sheds tears over an election but not for Bengazi or Sandy


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2012)

obama cried because someone gave him the results of their internal polling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 6, 2012)

The middle class has been crying the past 4 years,  fuck Obama if he waits until he's losing to squirt a few


----------



## Neotrotsky (Nov 6, 2012)

*Obama cries at last campaign stop*

the tears of a clown, no doubt


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

JFK_USA said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Chris Matthews Calls Obama The 'Messiah' (Video)


Farrakhan on Obama: &#8216;The Messiah is absolutely speaking&#8217;


> You are the instruments that God is going to use to bring about universal change, and that is why Barack has captured the youth. And he has involved young people in a political process that they didnt care anything about. Thats a sign. When the Messiah speaks, the youth will hear, and the Messiah is absolutely speaking.




Poster at DNC convention calls Barack Obama 'prophesy fulfilled'


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 6, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Oops! 

You weren't supposed to post that.


----------



## masquerade (Nov 6, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > why dont you ever give Bohner shit for crying all the time?
> ...



I thought she was banned til after the election?  What a shame.

For the record, not that anyone would remember, but I bashed Boehner plenty of times for squirting some, but I think the guy is just genuinely an emotional guy.  

This picture of Obama is nothing but theater.  That's it.  A photo-op.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why dont you ever give Bohner shit for crying all the time?



I think Boner is a BIG FAT CRYBABY and an embarassment. I don't like him and HOPE he isn't the Speaker of the House. I'm not like you and your liberal Zombie herd. I don't like someone just because there's an (R) beside their name.. 

Too bad you LEMMING SHEEPLE can't say the same.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Today obama is going to play basketball.   Romney is still making campaign stops.
> 
> Staten Island and New Jersey are still underwater.   There is a major winter storm coming.
> 
> One would think that since obama is still technically president he would start acting like one.  Instead obama is acting like he is already retired.



President Obama shoots hoops while victims of Sandy go hungry, are homeless and cold without water.

DESPICABLE.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > why dont you ever give Bohner shit for crying all the time?
> ...



Actually, that would make you exactly like TM... she doesn't like people 'just because they have an (R) after their name'.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > He's not crying for anyone but himself... It's what narcissists do.
> ...



Yes, gluttonly describes their insensitivity to the rest of the struggling nation. Flaunting their new wealth, parasitically, while others were going on food stamps and disability, was a sign of their character flaws. 

The only thing they managed to accomplish for others, was making them victims to, and for, government control.  Encouraging their dependency through food stamps and easing up on criteria to get into the disability program while thwarting all attempts that would create JOBS. 

It is far easier to rule and control the masses when you have reduced them to powerless people. 

Buh-bye.....Barry Hussein Obama et al.


----------



## tjvh (Nov 6, 2012)

To Mr. Obama and your fake emotions:


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



No, because you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

007 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



that is your opinion.....my opinion is Bush and Obama are two pretty piss poor Presidents and Piss Poor leaders.....with the emphasis on LEADERS.....Bush followed instead of leading.....Obama is in over his head.....


----------



## Some Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

Air Force One must be THAT nice of a transportation method to the golf course.

If i was Obama, i would be itching to retire to Hawaii.  That'd be awesome.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Bohner cries when his car gets washed



because they left the windows down.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > GWB cried when 9/11 happened and this guy cries because he sooooo wants to win?
> ...



your starting to sound like a Far Lefty Sallow......when did you join the Dean Rangers?....


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

JosefK said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



why don't you call me a poopy head little boy?


----------



## George Costanza (Nov 6, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> I hope to see him balling his eyes out at the end of today..
> 
> The free ride will BE OVER and we will be spared this hateful man



"Hateful man"?  

There wouldn't be some anger issues here, would there?  An angry Republican - how odd.


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Because that would be too kind, you piece of shit.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey, LadyLoser....they were tears of joy.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Did Obama shed a tear as he said "Stand down" for help for those in Benghazi leading to the deaths of four men?  He cries for himself not what he has done to others and this country.



Not as many as you're crying right now for damn sure.  Nice evacuation when TSHTF.  Loser.


----------



## konradv (Nov 8, 2012)

He's not crying now!


----------

